# Rafe is 9 days old. :D Yay!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Big rabbit ears. He got them from his mom.









It is amazing how on close up, it is very hard to tell a 9 day old colt from a full grown horse.









Tried to get a pic of the white markings on his hind legs. Pointed stocking on the right and pointed sock on the left (the point is tall and skinny on the inside of his fetlock, you can see it in some of the other pix).













































Mom, I think my halter is a little big!! You overestimated my size. 









Ooooh..........right..............there.









And here is a couple of videos, sorry for the Rafe overload. LOL


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

He's so cute! I want him. o.o


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

He is too cute for words  I love in the second video watching him try to untuck those looong legs of his


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

ohhhh myyyy! Too cute! He's just adorable, and that last picture is <3!

Would you mind if I shared these on a small forum I am on if I credited you?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Way too much cuteness here! You should have put a warning!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow! He is SO frickin cute! I love how in the last video, he starts to get up, and then is like... 'ehh man these legs get in the way!' and then stops trying to get up. LOL


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Rafe is adorable! I can't believe how much he's developed over the past few days!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I love the pictures with the halter on him! He's like "Look! I can wear the big horsey halters now!" So cute! And he is growing SOOOOO fast. 

Keep those pictures coming! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I have already grown completely attached to him.  In a way, I would love for him to stay this size forever but in another way, I can't wait for him to grow up into his huge self. LOL.

Passionhorse, I don't mind at all if you want to share them. ;p


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love his mama! And him! They are both so dang cute!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww, he is so cute! I love his blaze!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow :shock::shock:

I cant believe how much he reminds me of Crackrider's foal Zephyr (pic is of when he was born he is almost a yearling now heaven forbid!!) But they do grow amazingly quickly, especially foals with qauter horse or that type in them. Zephyr is in a paddock with an Anglo who is three months older but they're the same size and everything.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I LOVE his huge ears! He's such a solid-looking boy, too. No spindly legs on that fella


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable! I love that big blaze and those ears.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

LOVE those long legs!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Thank you everyone. I have already grown completely attached to him.  In a way, I would love for him to stay this size forever but in another way, I can't wait for him to grow up into his huge self. LOL.
> 
> Passionhorse, I don't mind at all if you want to share them. ;p


Thank you!  And I think I just died over your avatar. xD


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love Rafe threads! And your avatar is hysterical...his legs go on forever! How tall do you think he'll end up?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, he is gonna be huge. I would guess about as tall as mama only not quite as bulky. I just found out that his daddy is only about 14hh tall. He must have been one determined stud. LOL

Yeah, I managed to sneak up on him while he was sleeping. hehehehe ;p


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

May i please... just take him and momma... to an unknown place... like NEVERLAND... and keep him there to myself forever? **** jk
so cute! <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can try } But you'll have to fight me for them. ROFLOL!!

Thank you everybody. He is just the sweetest thing and he follows me around like a puppy asking for just one more scratch. LOL. I worked with him today on personal space respect and he learns really quick. The first time I pushed him away, he kinda looked at me like "what the heck are you doing? did I do something wrong?" It was just too cute. But my toes are safe now from his little hooves. He is even learning to give to pressure on the bridge of his nose. Tucks his nose and everything, it is just darling.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I just went out to check on him after the little industrial strength storm we had come through and he was running circles around the pen. O.O I have got to get him doing that in the daytime so I can get some video. Boy can he use those long legs. I have ridden adult horses who couldn't stretch out that far. LOL.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

awww he is the sweetest thing ever! I love his big ears


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

He is so cute. I just wanted to thank you all for posting pics of your babies. I will never have the privilege of owning one that young. So I get my baby fix through all who post their babies on here.


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

well if you were closer emaryon then you could come play with our babies all you wanted. 


smrobs he is a gorgeous baby and the videos are great!!! i wish i could get some of ours but they think when we are out there they have to have butt scratches hehehe


----------

